# iso: Zealand Trail info



## IskiBumps (Jul 13, 2006)

Heading up there next weekend, anyone have any tips? off the beaten track spots? or any other useful info? Thanks.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 13, 2006)

It's just about a level trail until .2 mile from the hut. There are two great, free camping areas that I know of. Look for a herd path on the Westside and on the Eastside near the Zealand Pond. The beavers may have left, through perhaps their dams remain. It should take you 1.5 hours or way less to get to the hut. If you are quiet you may see wildlife on the trail. 

Happy Trails!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 13, 2006)

VERY flat.  VERY easy trail.  Fast going....you get to Zealand hut pretty fast.  Hale, IIRC is not spectacular in the view department....unless you climb the cairn.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 17, 2006)

For teh view on Hale, that is if you climb the Cairn & are 6' tall.  Even then I'd rate the view no higher than good. (& I like Hale)


----------



## David Metsky (Jul 17, 2006)

Zealcliff, above the hut, is well worth the trip.  Best views in the area.  You can continue up and eventually bag the Zealand summit, but it's just a sign on a tree in the woods.  A walk through the notch to Thoreau Falls is also worth the side trip, 

 -dave-


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 17, 2006)

don't forget to check out zealand falls below the hut.


----------



## IskiBumps (Jul 18, 2006)

Has anyone stayed at the Sugarloaf II campground? If so, is it a good spot to set up camp?


----------



## David Metsky (Jul 18, 2006)

IskiBumps said:
			
		

> Has anyone stayed at the Sugarloaf II campground? If so, is it a good spot to set up camp?


It's a pretty standard WMNF campground.  I've only stayed there to get an early start the next day; it was fine.

 -dave-


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 18, 2006)

Another friend, besides Dave has stayed there & he liked it.  I think he was styaing in a Pop-up trailer but could be wrong as he has a tent also.


----------



## IskiBumps (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks for the info, it said that its very close by to a few trailheads so I think we're going to go with that one...


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 18, 2006)

IskiBumps said:
			
		

> Has anyone stayed at the Sugarloaf II campground? If so, is it a good spot to set up camp?


i really enjoy sugarloaf campgrounds. quiet with lots of woods and close to many trail heads, also cheap, even for a WMNF campground (not that it is _that_ much more cheaper than the more popular ones!). sugarloaves are an easy hike from your tent site as well, nice sunset hike option.


----------

